# lilac-reloaded, php - Failed to run external exporter script. Return value: 127



## arie01 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello experts, 

I'm trying to make lilac-reloaded work on my FreeBSD 9.0 machine. It gives me the impression that everything is working fine. I was able to add all the necessary configurations and add my network devices. However, when I go to the Tools menu to export my configuration to nagios, it keeps failing with the following:

Failed to run external exporter script. Return value: 127
Error:

Any idea what's wrong or what am I doing wrong?

It seems like it's a php related issue, possibly folder or file permissions somewhere and/or for some user, but I have no idea where and for whom.

Just to add info, I currently have the following configured in my lilac-reloaded:

Lilac-Reloaded 2.0.3
Lilac-Reloaded is the successor of the Lilac Nagios Configurator. The community site is available at http://sourceforge.net/projects/lilac--reloaded/.. 

Statistics
Total Nagios Commands: 29 
Total Nagios Time Periods: 4 
Total Nagios Contacts: 1 
Total Nagios Contact Groups: 1 
Total Nagios Host Groups: 0 
Total Nagios Service Groups: 0 
Total Nagios Host Templates: 15 
Total Nagios Service Templates: 11 
Total Nagios Hosts: 17 
Total Nagios Services: 12 

I tried to export all of these to nagios at once. Could this be the problem I'm having?
I didn't try to remove all of these then add one config at a time and export it to nagios because I believe the system is smart enough to be able to take all the configs above and export them at once.

Thank you,


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks like its just php scripts. Look in your webserver error log.


----------



## arie01 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi chatwizrd, 

Here is the problem - I'm not that familiar with FreeBSD and I don't know anything about php.
Can you please give me more detailed directions? What to look for and where?

Thank you,


----------



## mamalos (Sep 13, 2012)

You may need to change your title to something related to lilac-reloaded, and probably some moderator should move your thread to some other section, like "Porting New Software" for example, since -from what I saw- lilac-reloaded doesn't seem to exist in the ports collection. Your thread's title and location is misleading at least to my opinion.


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi mamalos, 

I'm sorry if this post is not where it should be and I thank you for the advice. I will change the title and hoefully a moderator will move the thread somewhere else.

However, it seems like it is more related to php than to lilac reloaded. Lilac reloaded works fine, but exporting the config to nagios does not seem to work because of some php error.



Sorry, but is there a way to change the title of a thread? I couldn't find how to do that.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2012)

Edit the first message.  Go to "advanced mode" to edit the title.


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> It looks like its just php scripts. Look in your webserver error log.



Hi chatwizrd,

Iâ€™m going to post my entire error log in multiple posts (because of too many characters per post). I hope it tells something to someone who can help me fix these issues.

Thank you,

1)

[Fri Sep 07 20:27:14 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Fri Sep 07 20:28:57 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 12:38:36 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 13:48:32 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 13:54:34 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 14:37:48 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 16:04:03 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 17:08:08 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Mon Sep 10 17:09:53 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 17:09:54 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 17:09:54 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 17:09:54 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 17:12:13 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 17:12:14 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 17:12:14 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 17:12:14 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 17:12:14 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 17:20:15 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 17:21:03 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 17:21:03 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 17:21:03 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 17:21:04 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 17:34:14 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.108] PHP Warning:  phpinfo(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/apache22/data/test.php on line 1
[Mon Sep 10 17:34:14 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.108] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Mon Sep 10 17:34:45 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  phpinfo(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/apache22/data/test.php on line 1
[Mon Sep 10 17:34:45 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Mon Sep 10 18:17:38 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 18:17:38 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 18:17:38 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 18:17:38 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 18:17:39 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 18:20:55 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 18:20:56 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 18:20:56 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 18:20:56 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 18:20:56 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 18:22:26 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Mon Sep 10 18:22:26 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Mon Sep 10 18:22:53 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/side.php
[Mon Sep 10 18:24:45 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:35 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:35 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:35 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:35 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:53 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Mon Sep 10 18:25:53 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Mon Sep 10 18:26:02 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/side.php
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:09 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:09 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:09 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:09 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:10 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 18:45:42 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Mon Sep 10 19:00:19 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 19:00:19 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 19:00:20 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 19:00:20 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 19:00:20 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 19:03:44 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 19:03:45 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 19:03:45 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 19:03:45 2012] [notice] Digest: done


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

2) 

[Mon Sep 10 19:03:45 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 19:08:41 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Sep 10 19:08:41 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Sep 10 19:08:41 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Sep 10 19:08:41 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Sep 10 19:08:42 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Sep 10 19:18:54 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date_default_timezone_get(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/lilac/install.php on line 767, referer: http://monitor/lilac/install.php
[Mon Sep 10 19:20:22 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date_default_timezone_get(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/lilac/install.php on line 767, referer: http://monitor/lilac/install.php
[Mon Sep 10 19:57:21 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
[Mon Sep 10 20:10:47 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
[Mon Sep 10 20:10:49 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
[Mon Sep 10 20:10:59 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
[Mon Sep 10 20:11:03 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
[Mon Sep 10 20:11:05 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

3)

PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 123
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_up in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_down in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unreachable in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosHostExporter.php on line 142
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

4)

PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

5)

PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: flap_detection_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 121
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_ok in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_warning in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_unknown in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: stalking_on_critical in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosServiceExporter.php on line 147
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 177
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: escalations in /usr/local/www/lilac/exporter/exporters/nagios/NagiosEscalationExporter.php on line 178
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:23 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:24 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:24 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:24 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:24 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:48 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] user nagiosadmin: authentication failure for "/nagios/": Password Mismatch
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:52 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 14:37:52 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Wed Sep 12 14:40:30 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 14:40:30 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Wed Sep 12 14:41:01 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 14:41:53 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 14:41:53 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 14:41:53 2012] [notice] Digest: done


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

6)

[Wed Sep 12 14:41:54 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Sep 12 15:00:00 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 15:00:00 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
php: not found
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 15:16:39 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 15:16:39 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 15:34:45 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 15:34:45 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
php: not found
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 15:52:29 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 15:52:29 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Wed Sep 12 16:15:23 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 16:15:23 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
php: not found
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:04 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:29 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:36 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1&action=restart
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:38 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1&action=restart
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:40 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1&action=restart
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:42 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1&action=restart
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:54 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:57 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1
[Wed Sep 12 17:08:59 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  json_encode(): Invalid UTF-8 sequence in argument in /usr/local/www/lilac/import.php on line 131, referer: http://monitor/lilac/import.php?id=1
php: not found
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 17:16:46 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 17:16:46 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:44 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:44 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:44 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:44 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:44 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:53 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134, referer: http://monitor/lilac/tools.php
[Wed Sep 12 17:24:55 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
[Wed Sep 12 17:25:04 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134, referer: http://monitor/lilac/tools.php
[Wed Sep 12 17:25:16 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
[Wed Sep 12 17:25:25 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 17:26:16 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 17:26:17 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 17:26:17 2012] [notice] Digest: done


----------



## arie01 (Sep 13, 2012)

7 - last one)

[Wed Sep 12 17:26:17 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Sep 12 17:28:50 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
[Wed Sep 12 17:28:52 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
[Wed Sep 12 17:28:53 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
[Wed Sep 12 17:28:56 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134, referer: http://monitor/lilac/tools.php
[Wed Sep 12 18:01:00 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/index.php on line 53
[Wed Sep 12 18:01:00 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /usr/local/www/nagios/main.php on line 98, referer: http://monitor/nagios/
php: not found
[Wed Sep 12 18:16:01 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 18:16:02 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 18:16:02 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 18:16:02 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Wed Sep 12 18:16:02 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Sep 12 19:58:52 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Sep 12 19:59:42 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Sep 12 19:59:42 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Sep 12 19:59:42 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Wed Sep 12 19:59:43 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
php: not found
[Thu Sep 13 12:34:15 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Sep 13 12:34:15 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Thu Sep 13 12:34:56 2012] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "monitor"
Configuration Failed
[Thu Sep 13 12:35:47 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Thu Sep 13 12:35:47 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Thu Sep 13 12:35:47 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Thu Sep 13 12:35:47 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 13, 2012)

Use a tool like pastebin.com next time to paste this much text.

The error you need to worry about is:

```
[Wed Sep 12 17:28:50 2012] [error] [client 10.0.5.133] PHP Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '}' in /usr/local/www/lilac/export.php on line 134
```

More than likely there is a bug on line 134 in:

/usr/local/www/lilac/export.php


----------



## arie01 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi chatwizrd, 

It seems like there is no '}' online 134 of my export.php file. I can post it too if necessary.

I have working version of the server that I'm trying to build on a FreeBSD 7.1
When I do ls -al /usr/local/www/lilac on it, I see the following:

drwxr-xr-x  13 1000  1000    1536 Sep 14 07:38 .
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel    512 Apr 25  2009 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000      91 Aug 26  2008 INSTALL
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000   15147 Dec 11  2007 LICENSE
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000      94 Apr 10  2009 UPGRADING
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000    3188 Apr 10  2009 about.php
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000    3914 Mar  8  2009 add_dependency.php
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000    4468 Dec 18  2008 add_escalation.php
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000    4487 Mar  6  2009 add_host.php
-rw-r--r--   1 1000  1000    2740 Dec 18  2008 add_host_template.php
.....

When I do the same on my FreeBSD 9.0 server, I see the following:

drwxr-xr-x  13 root  wheel   1536 Sep 10 18:34 .
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel    512 Sep 10 18:35 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   1349 Sep 10 18:34 INSTALL
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  15147 Sep 10 18:34 LICENSE
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   1057 Sep 10 18:34 UPGRADING
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    894 Sep 10 18:34 VERSION
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2817 Sep 10 18:34 about.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   3914 Sep 10 18:34 add_dependency.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   4680 Sep 10 18:34 add_escalation.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   4487 Sep 10 18:34 add_host.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2740 Sep 10 18:34 add_host_template.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   5806 Sep 10 18:34 add_service.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2780 Sep 10 18:34 add_service_template.php
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    512 Sep 10 18:34 autodiscovery
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  26297 Sep 10 18:34 autodiscovery.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  16681 Sep 10 18:34 cgi.php
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel   5632 Sep 10 18:34 classes
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   5756 Sep 10 18:34 commands.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  11413 Sep 10 18:34 contactgroups.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  37848 Sep 10 18:34 contacts.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  33522 Sep 10 18:34 dependency.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  24169 Sep 10 18:34 escalation.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  13867 Sep 10 18:34 export.php
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel    512 Sep 10 18:34 exporter
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   1406 Sep 10 18:34 favicon.ico
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   1255 Sep 10 18:34 home.php
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  88407 Sep 10 18:34 host_template.php

On the 7.1 server I see 1000 1000 and on the 9.0 server, I see root wheel.

Does that have anything to do with the fact that I can't execute my export.php? If so, how do I fix it?

Thank you,


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2012)

arie01, please go read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 before posting listings again.  In particular, use  tags for filenames and paths, and 
	
	



```
for preformatted listings.  And do use [url]pastebin.com[/url] or a similar service for long listings.
```


----------



## arie01 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, sorry for the exaggerated text posting...

In the mean time, I set the owner of all files and folders and subfolders to 1000:1000 thinking this would make the lilac export tool work but it still doesn't want to work.

Can any body help me with this?

Thank you,


----------

